# What's your best riding MTB?



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Not your rarest, most expensive, collectible, or anything like that. 

Just your best "riding" MTB you own. 

My best riding mountain bike is a my 95 Mako. It's pretty proficient.

I'm hoping to get some of you veterans in on this.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*hard choice...*

I'd have to say my MB1 treats me the best overall, but either my Amp SS or my Raven is probablly the most fun to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Sad to say my best riding bike will be vrc in about 10 years. It's a '05 rockhopper that has too many miles to count...... I'm hangin it up for a while to start riding my "new" comutter and that's very VR but not so C it's a redone 94 giant boulder



it's SS'ed and ready for bad weather!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> I'd have to say my MB1 treats me the best overall, but either my Amp SS or my Raven is probablly the most fun to ride :thumbsup:


You don't _actually_ ride.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

1998 Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer. It's comfortably, climbs and descends great, and corners nicely. I love this bike.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hands down, Heckler. VRC Ibis Mojo.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

1. Ritchey p-23
2. CBR Fury
3 Fat Chance Wicked Lite- New York made suspension corrected but rigid with factory fork.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Matt Chester Mutiny Man 01. Newest best
Salsa AlaCarte 91. Oldest best
Monster Fat 89. I rode it the best


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Best full susser: Ellsworth Epiphany beats every other fully I have ever owned or ridden. 
Best Single speed. Cannondale 1fg. Beats the hell outta me but it is so fast.
Best rigid: 88 Ritchey Ultra because it just fits so perfect and it is soooo fast.

My worst riding bike is my 88 Mountain Klein but it looks pretty.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

My bikes are like golf clubs...each one shines in a given, specific situation...and while some are a bit more versatile than others, they all generally do one thing exceedingly well...make me  



Steve


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> My bikes are like golf clubs...each one shines in a given, specific situation...and while some are a bit more versitle than others, they all generally all do one thing exceedingly well...make me
> 
> Steve


geat analogy...:thumbsup:


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> You don't _actually_ ride.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I find it amazing that some members here can actually read the forum comments when their heads are so far up their ...holes


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> My bikes are like golf clubs...each one shines in a given, specific situation...and while some are a bit more versitle than others, they all generally all do one thing exceedingly well...make me
> 
> Steve


what he said.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

My go to bike is my McMahon/Litespeed Obed. I just like how it rides.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

My 94 Slingshot. I know the ride isn't for everyone but its been with me so long that it feels like an appendage.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

This would be a toss up between my '90 P-23 and '92 Carbon S-works. The P-23 is perfect in every way.  Best riding.........that would go to the Specy, its way smoother but still stiff at the bottom bracket and handles just as crisp as the Ritchey. This probably will be my Keysville E-ticket :ihih:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kb11 said:


> This would be a toss up between my '90 P-23 and '92 Carbon S-works. The P-23 is perfect in every way.  Best riding.........that would go to the Specy, its way smoother but still stiff at the bottom bracket and handles just as crisp as the Ritchey. This probably will be my Keysville E-ticket :ihih:


that fork is really smooth. double butted specialized steel... that's a really good fork.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Whatever one isn't "in process".


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

kb11 said:


> This would be a toss up between my '90 P-23 and '92 Carbon S-works. The P-23 is perfect in every way.  Best riding.........that would go to the Specy, its way smoother but still stiff at the bottom bracket and handles just as crisp as the Ritchey. This probably will be my Keysville E-ticket :ihih:


I'm looking forward to seeing the Specy in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

I have one mountain bike, so that would most likely be the best.


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

rhat was my fav. :madman: but i sold it


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

My goto bike is still the 93 Miyata. Fits perfectly and handles and rides like and early 90s race bike should. I like to buy and sell my bikes so I can try different stuff, and I actually had this one torn down with plans to sell it. But, after going through several other bikes that I could'nt get to fit or feel as nice as the Miyata, I built it back up. I'm so glad I didn't sell it.

Photo is from the first build. Its now wearing full M735.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Variables:

Trail choice
Weather
Who I am riding with
Mood

My closest thing to an all around bike is my Kona Custom Ku.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I really like my 1995 Ritchey Crazy Pete, as far as vintage and rigid. It's probably a notch too small for me by most definitions, but that's what I had 'back in the day', so it feels right. I'd summarize it as very light, fast and tossable.

The '05 Salsa El Santo is my FS ride and is a great all 'rounder. Enough travel to be comfy, but it's still pretty light.

Others:
1) 1985 Fat Chance - fun in a lot of ways and better on technical stuff than the '95 Ritchey, but definitely not as light and tossable with the East Coast geometry. Still, it's fun in a different way.
2) 1987 Paramountain - close second to the Crazy Pete and with somewhat similar handling characteristics, but a little heavier. It's also technically a better fit for me, so it feels different in that regard.
3) I'm hoping to have the '89 Super Comp and '83-84 Ritchey together soon, so we'll see about those.

I may have to thin out the bike collection some, as the 280Z project is coming back soon and I've now had all of my complete bikes long enough to figure out what's getting ridden and what's collecting dust after cleanup/restoration.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Impossible to answer..hence the need for 15+ bikes.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Best 26": WTB Phoenix. Lovedlovedloved that bike. 
Best 29": Singular[but I am totally biased on that. 

Not so good: Gunnar Rockhound. Never got on with it. Same for the Vassago Bandersnatch I had. I just don't get why people love them so. It was a slow boat.


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> My bikes are like golf clubs...each one shines in a given, specific situation...and while some are a bit more versatile than others, they all generally do one thing exceedingly well...make me
> 
> Steve


I don't play golf, but I'd have to say I have bikes which don't really shine at anything as such.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hard to say. They each have their good points. My old Prestige steel bikes were my favorites, but as of late, this has been the go to most of the time. Clocked nearly 2k miles on it last year.


----------



## ephsea (Feb 22, 2010)

The '93 rigid steel S-Works has the biggest smile factor for me. A Mark Dinucci design I hear.
FC


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got a twelve way tie going on over here.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

My mates 20 inch frame,24 inch top tube early nineties yeti fro.Should of been a bad fit for me as i am about five foot eight but i have never ridden such a point and shoot bulldozer.(as i said though not my bike)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

*Ritchey*

I'm always torn between my 1995 P21 TEAM or my 1995 P21.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Honestly
This one...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Best Riding: My 97 Indy Deluxe.



Although I miss my 88 Monster FAT...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My 1995 Diamond Back Axis TT Pro with a rigid Waltworks fork gets out more than my other bikes. Look for it ahead of you on the course at Keyesville.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

My 2008 Banshee Scratch - SS with 2.6 DH tires on 24" Doublewides - has actually taken the goto postion from my 1989 Wicked Fat Chance!

Tom P.


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

I must agree with Vader. I was a GT nut all through the 90's, but I picked up a NOS '96 Diamondback Apex SE, and that thing rides like a dream. Now where do I find a good 63mm fork to replace that worn out Mach 5?


----------



## reinhota (Dec 8, 2012)

I've got my last vintage hold out. A barely ridden Diamond Back Axis TT Pro. When I say barely ridden...maybe 500 miles? 

Specs: 
Shimano XT 
Spinergy Spox rear wheel
Curve Titanium QR's
Manitou 4 shock (needs new bumpers) 
AC CNC'd cranks
Avid Tri-Align Brakes w/ CNC'd hangers
Control Tech seatpost
Control Tech 0deg stem
Grip Shift SRT 800 xray shifters
Dia-Comp PC-11 levers
Bontrager Titec bar
Tioga Alchemy headset.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ibis Mojo, in steel, has taken the spot from from Fat Chance wicked lite... mostly cause i left it in Mexico and the Ibis is here w/ me.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

The best riding mtbike I have is my current x/c racer, Moots Gristle YBB. The gristle is a 69er and the big wheel rolls over the front stuff while the YBB takes the edge off the rear bumps. Climbs great and floats over most trails.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I can say now that my Orbea Lanza is my best performing but the Mute is still the best riding.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Back sometime in the mid 1990's I took a ride on a Fat Chance Wicked Lite and I'd have to say I've not ridden a better handling hard-tail since. That bike was phenomenal!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I tend to hang on to bikes for a while, so I don't have a ton to compare to, but my '94 WTB Phoenix is still treating me so, so very well - even after 18 years. Definitely a California cruiser...


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

My 94 M2 was my favorite followed very closely by a 94 Slingshot (both rode very, very similar) until I got my Potts. I remember really liking my old Proflex from 95ish but it had to get rebuilt once a week to keep it creak free so it didn't last too long.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

My WTB is sweet, but the Canfield has it beat.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*This*

For a rigid this brings the biggest xhit grin.







</a>


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

The bike that always gives me the biggest "this is just so freakin' awesome" grin has to be my Raleigh.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

*****Voodoo Bokor - setup as a single speed w/650b's, 90% of my riding is on this.
*****92 Salsa Ala Carte - best riding vrc bike I've owned to date.

I'm sure I'll get flamed for this but I never took to the whole Yo Eddy thing. I had one years ago and it just never did it for me. :nonod:


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

'96 Slingshot with the front end converted to 650b. Absolutely love the Quiring fork/disc brake up front. Did not expect that big of a difference, but that bigger wheel rolls so nice...1x9 and tubeless is sweet.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

993rs said:


> '96 Slingshot with the front end converted to 650b. Absolutely love the Quiring fork/disc brake up front. Did not expect that big of a difference, but that bigger wheel rolls so nice...1x9 and tubeless is sweet.


Thats funny I was thinking of trying my slingshot as 650. Did you try one on the rear at all, it looks like it would be a tight fit? I also have a Koski fork on the front that I don't think will fit so I would have to track something down for that.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

I did not try to fit the rear. Had Quiring do the fork so the geometry would stay the same as running a 26" wheel.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

96 Kona Explosif. I have no idea what Kona's secret sauce is for this bike, but man, it just handles like a dream and pushes me to improve my skills so that I'm not holding back the bike. I always want to go faster, corner harder, brake less, and get more airtime, all with a silly grin on my face. It's a really playful yet forgiving bike, it makes me do stupid grin inducing stuff and lets me get away with it most of the time.


----------



## tennisbum573 (Apr 20, 2012)

*2000 Schwinn Homegrown*

My best Schwinn yet!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I should maybe add an extra word in the title.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tennisbum573 said:


> My best Schwinn yet!


rode w/ a guy who would not trade it for a new bike no matter what. HIs was bassboat blue and had a susp post just like yours. Everybody else except him and me was on 29ers and latest FS. 30 miles of desert ride.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

*Kona + Ti = Awesome*









Would not trade for another bike.ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## balindamood (Oct 27, 2011)

1985 Schwinn Siera. Seriously.


----------



## tennisbum573 (Apr 20, 2012)

*2000 Schwinn Homegrown*

I get alot of comments on this one.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Depends on my mood,,,, I got 2


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Klein didn't come to my mind when thinking about the best riding MTB , they sure are pretty though.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Opinions, that's what it boils down to. I've heard them called kidney pounders I just don't see them as such. They're light, responsive and climb like a a a well we know. When I'm out with friend they can't believe I ride the rigid Attitude but hay I prefer to be outside the box.  For the trails in my A O these bikes are great, when my rigid carbon is done one of these might move off the list  Oh yeah the paint is pretty sweet also :thumbsup:


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

2007 Eriksen 29" wheel, hard tail with Maverick DUC fork


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Today at dusk I took this photo of my 1999 Klein Attitude Race, which suits my riding style exceptionally well. It's as fast and responsive as any fat-tire bike I've ridden.

The Trigon carbon fork does an amazing job of taking the edge off of bumps. With Slime tubes, it's 18 pounds two ounces.










This one-off Ruegamer carbon Titus Racer X is my latest build, and it rides even better. I took this shot yesterday morning.

I had put a 2012 RockShox SID XX World Cup fork on it, but a few days ago I took it off to work on it and installed a second Trigon fork on it.

The result is something that does everything I've ever wanted a mountain bike to do, and it's amazingly comfortable. With Slime tubes, it's exactly 19 pounds.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

how do you like those 2.2 race kings? you are riding on dry hard pack? I have speed kings and love them but it's a flat tube a day.. hello cactus!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

colker1 said:


> how do you like those 2.2 race kings? you are riding on dry hard pack? I have speed kings and love them but it's a flat tube a day.. hello cactus!


The Supersonic version of the Race King 2.2 is my favorite tire for almost anywhere I ride. I like them so much that I have them on four of my bikes. As long as you keep them between 28 and 32 pounds, their large profile, 180-thread-per-inch casings and thin sidewalls can help them provide an exceptionally comfortable ride and lively feel that's reminiscent of the legendary Clement Campionato del Mondo Seta (silk) tubulars, but softer. Continental's Black Chili compound on the Supersonic version provides outstanding grip on most surfaces. Their 440 to 450-gram weight spoils you for anything heavier.

The only other tire I use is the RaceSport version of the 2.4-inch X-King. I have two pairs and they range from 570 to 585 grams. These tires enable me to keep myself amused by doing stoppies on loose gravel, and cornering so hard on wet grass I can almost drag my elbow.

Riding a bike has to be fun. If your bike isn't fun to ride, you need to change something. These tires can make your bike more fun.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Roadsters said:


> The Supersonic version of the Race King 2.2 is my favorite tire for almost anywhere I ride. I like them so much that I have them on four of my bikes. As long as you keep them between 28 and 32 pounds, their large profile, 180-thread-per-inch casings and thin sidewalls can help them provide an exceptionally comfortable ride and lively feel that's reminiscent of the legendary Clement Campionato del Mondo Seta (silk) tubulars, but softer. Continental's Black Chili compound on the Supersonic version provides outstanding grip on most surfaces. Their 440 to 450-gram weight spoils you for anything heavier.
> 
> The only other tire I use is the RaceSport version of the 2.4-inch X-King. I have two pairs and they range from 570 to 585 grams. These tires enable me to keep myself amused by doing stoppies on loose gravel, and cornering so hard on wet grass I can almost drag my elbow.
> 
> Riding a bike has to be fun. If your bike isn't fun to ride, you need to change something. These tires can make your bike more fun.


The speed kings are also super supple. I am riding on some crappy horrible stiff tires right now cause i am on another country w/ crappy bike shops. Can't wait to get some Continentals again.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Roadsters said:


> This one-off Ruegamer carbon Titus Racer X is my latest build, and it rides even better. I took this shot yesterday morning.
> 
> I had put a 2012 RockShox SID XX World Cup fork on it, but a few days ago I took it off to work on it and installed a second Trigon fork on it.
> 
> The result is something that does everything I've ever wanted a mountain bike to do, and it's amazingly comfortable. With Slime tubes, it's exactly 19 pounds.


One of these things is not like the others....one of these things just doesn't belong....


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

*my best rider*

WTB Phoenix. Hands down.


----------

